# Rooting LG Vortex with android 2.2.2



## Vapor (Feb 12, 2012)

What is the proper procedure to root an LG Vortex?

Android version 2.2.2

I am familiar with Samsungs but do not know enough about LG's....thanks.


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

d/l 'gingerbreak' and get the LG drivers for your pc. This ONLY gives you root access. It is not a ROM. I'm having an issue finding complete instructions with active links for flashing a recovery, then a Rom... Seems the Vortex is no longer cutting edge









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

